# Medium Base



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 15, 2006)

I found a 100 watt hps bulb and it says it has a medium base. Whats the diff between mogul and medium and do I need a special ballast for the 100 watt hps? Thnx!


----------



## HGB (Nov 16, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I found a 100 watt hps bulb and it says it has a medium base. Whats the diff between mogul and medium and do I need a special ballast for the 100 watt hps? Thnx!



say bombud,

medium base is what is used for normal house lights like... I did a little research after you last posted about this i found that some hps up to 150 watts use both but not sure why on the options?... 

Tiss just the size  of the threads and means nothing else.....

All HID must have a ballast to make them fire....

peace


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 16, 2006)

Hmmm...i've never seen a 100 watt ballast. Any idea as to where I could get one? Thnx!


----------



## Sin inc (Nov 17, 2006)

you can get a 150 watt hps at lowes for 88$ its a outside sec laml so you will have to make a remote ballst for it if you are worryed about heat. are you can buy a heavey duty ext cord and wire it like that. the wires are colored coded so its easy to make a remote ballst are wire an ext cord every thing you need to know is in this forum thats how i found out how to do it.


----------



## HGB (Nov 17, 2006)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Hmmm...i've never seen a 100 watt ballast. Any idea as to where I could get one? Thnx!




just have time to drop ya a link for now.... CLICK


----------

